# Specialized Ground Control



## SLIMBOY (Oct 16, 2005)

just acquired a SPECIALIZED GROUND CONTROL A1 COMP
its in the team red , i think its a 96 , the rear shock is by RST ?? giving about 1 1/2 inches of travel , and thats the limit of my knowledge on this one !!

anyone got any info ???

cheers slim


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

SLIMBOY said:


> just acquired a SPECIALIZED GROUND CONTROL A1 COMP
> its in the team red , i think its a 96 , the rear shock is by RST ?? giving about 1 1/2 inches of travel , and thats the limit of my knowledge on this one !!
> 
> anyone got any info ???
> ...


It is a '96 frame. I had the '97 which was a major redesign. It was under their FSR line at the time.

The rear shock was an issue. It would ocassionally leak. I'd check with Risse and see if they made an aftermarket one.

If the shock's good... it now qualifies as a decent softtail.

JmZ


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

You sure about that model year? 96 was the last year I sold Specialized and I never saw one of those come through the shop and we sold 100s of Specialized per year. The FSRs from 95 and 96 had the additional upper rocker that the shock attached to. Or was there some kind of recall later on to replace that and the rear triangle?


----------



## ribaldmanikin (Mar 9, 2006)

I have a grey 96 Ground Control that looks just like that. I found mine in a dumpster and rebuilt it. Check the ceramic bushings, they can crack, and are hard to find. 

The rear shock is likely toast. I was lucky enough to find a replacement at a local bike shop, but it was the last one. It only lasted 2 seasons before it died.

I had contacted Risse earlier in the year regarding a replacement shock and this is what they had to say:

For the rear suspension we offer The Genesis damper, and The Astro-5
damper. The Genesis Damper is an air shock with oil damping. The
damping is set internally when the shock is assembled, but the air
pressure can be adjusted externally. The Genesis retails for $198.00
p/n 50202. The Astro-5 is an air shock with a five position external
adjustment lever. The lever goes from a soft setting to a stiff
setting for climbing, and eliminating pedal induced bobbing. The
Astro-5 retails for $298.00 p/n 50202-5. The Terminator is an air
shock with two damping adjustment knobs. The compression and rebound
adjusting knobs each have six positions. The Terminator retails for
$350.00 p/n 50202-T.

It's a nice ride, and it's good to see another one out there.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Wow, I completely do not recall that bike from 96. Maybe an early 97 model, but not 96. The GC FSR I recall for that year is like the one shown in the catalog on that collection of old bike company catalogs at the following German website:

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Specialized/Spec.Dealerbook96.pdf


----------



## SLIMBOY (Oct 16, 2005)

i was told it was a 96 by the guy selling so ????

there is an astro 5 on e bay at the moment , hmmmmmm

i have tried to get on the german site but every time i click on the specialized catalogue i get nothing , 95 or 96 , first place i went .

here it says it is a 96 too ???
http://www.airfreetires.com/Specs/Step2.asp?Brand=Specialized

you can see the confusion setting in 

one other thing the shock is RST / SPECIALIZED , who is RST ???


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Do you have acrobat reader installed. A lot of those catalogs are .pdf files.

I'm just really confused about that bike still. We sold just about everything in Specialized's lineup. We even solds Globes, but I completely do not recall one of those in the shop before I left at the end of 96. Now that said, we did kind of cherry pick full suspension because we were in the midst of that URT mistake/era and wanted to be careful about what we sold. Maybe we left out the GCs because they didn't look as thought out as the other FSR design.


----------



## SLIMBOY (Oct 16, 2005)

i had acrobat 5.0 and some of the files wouldn`t work , so upgraded to 7.0 and now it freezes up every time i try to download one of the files from there, works on any thing else ??
scant , on RETROBIKE has a magazine article on it , but cant scan it , so i will get some details off him and get back to you


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Yeah, some of those catalogs don't seem to open correctly. I get an error on a few of them. The ones that are relevant that do open though are the 95 S Works catalog and the 96 Dealers Workbook. Only hitch is the dealer workbook is missing a bunch of pages apparently. Even still you get an idea of the bike I am thinking about when you see the FSRs they show. Like I mention above, we may have decided to simply not carry that bike for some reason, I don't recall. But that would explain why we never had them in the shop.


----------



## SLIMBOY (Oct 16, 2005)

some of the guys on RETROBIKE seem to think it may only have been for the UK market ,

as a dealer then , do you think this may be possible ??


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Interesting. That could be the case.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

Nope.

Seen the bikes in the USA. Saw a few while in college in Columbus, Ohio years back.

So I *know* they were not just a Euro model.

JmZ


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Oh, well. This is the only design I recall from 95/96, and the only one we carried.


----------



## ribaldmanikin (Mar 9, 2006)

Well, I know I had mine confirmed as a 96 at the LBS. When I found it I also emailed Specialized with the serial number and around 6 months later recieved a reply that it was a 96, but didn't answer my questions regarding bottom bracket and seatpost sizes. I guess they figured correctly I just used a caliper.

Unfortunately I don't have a picture, but I found a picture of the same model at https://home.bak.rr.com/decat/stable.htm.










All that mine has in common with that one is the frame and the rear shock.

Be careful with the Risse shock on ebay. It likely won't fit your bike.


----------



## Selle92 (Apr 4, 2006)

*I got a GC thats not an FSR..*

It could have been a 96 or 97...

info: (sorry so lengthy).

Specialized Ground Control A1 Comp 1996
________________________________________
BB Shell Width: 73mm English 
BB Spindle Length: 107 mm 
Bicycle Type: mountain bike, front & rear suspension 
Bottom Bracket: Shimano BB-UN52, 107 mm spindle 
Brake Levers: Avid SD-2.0 
Brakeset: Shimano Deore LX M-System brakes, Avid SD-2.0 levers 
Chain: Shimano CN-IG51, 1/2 x 3/32" 
Chain Size: 1/2 x 3/32" 
Chainrings: 22/32/42 
Chainstay Length: 43.0cm 
Colors: red/yellow 
Component Group: Shimano Deore XT/LX 
Crankset: Specialized Son of Strongarm, 22/32/42 teeth 
Fork Brand & Model: Rock Shox Quadra 21R 
Fork Crown: triple-clamp 
Fork Material: magnesium, triple-clamp crown 
Fork Rake: 1.50" 
Fork Travel: 
Frame Angles: 71.0 head, 73.0 seat 
Frame Construction: welded aluminum 
Frame Tubing Material: Specialized Premium A1 aluminum 
Front Brake: Shimano Deore LX M-System 
Front Brake Lever: Avid SD-2.0 
Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore LX top-swing, top-pull 
Front Derailleur Type: top-pull 
Handlebar: Easton "Team" 
Handlebar Extensions: Not included 
Handlebar Stem: Specialized A1, cold forged 
Head Tube Angle: 71.0 
Headset: 1 1/8" threadless Tange-Seiki alloy 
Headset Diameter: 1 1/8" threadless 
Hub Front: 
Hub Rear: 
Hubs: 
Largest Rear Cog: 28 
Num Rear Cogs: 8-speed 
Pedals: Shimano PD-M535 SPD (clipless) 
Rear Brake: Shimano Deore LX M-System 
Rear Brake Lever: Avid SD-2.0 
Rear Cogs: 8-speed, 11 - 28 teeth 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT SGS 
Rear Shock: RST/Specialized, 1.25" travel 
Rear Shock Travel: 1.25" travel 
Rim Front: Mavic 221 
Rim Rear: Mavic 221 
Rims: Mavic 221, 32-hole 
Saddle: Specialized Prolong Evolution Sport 
Seat Post Diameter: 30.9 mm 
Seat Tube Angle: 73.0 
Seatpost: Speciallized DD, 30.9 mm diameter 
Shift Levers: Grip Shift SRT-800 X-Ray 
Sizes: 13.5", 15.5", 17", 18", 19", 20.5" 
Smallest Rear Cog: 11 
Spoke Brand: DT Competition stainless steel, 2.0mm double butted 
Spoke Gauge: 2.0mm 
Spoke Holes: 32-hole 
Spoke Material: stainless steel 
Spoke Nipples: brass nipples 
Spoke Type: double butted 
Sugg Retail: 1499.99 
Tire Front: Specialized Ground Control II 
Tire Rear: Specialized Ground Master 
Tire Size Front: 26 x 1.95" 
Tire Size Rear: 26 x 1.95" 
Tires: Front: 26 x 1.95" Specialized Ground Control II, Rear: 26 x 1.95" Specialized Ground Master 
Top Tube Length: 57.0cm 
Weight: 27.0 
Wheelbase: 107.0cm

Specialized Ground Control AIM A1 Comp 1997
________________________________________
BB Shell Width: 68mm English 
BB Spindle Length: Unspecified 
Bicycle Type: mountain bike, front & rear suspension 
Bottom Bracket: SBC sealed cartridge 
Brake Levers: Dia-Compe DP-7 
Brakeset: Dia-Compe Direct Pull brakes, Dia-Compe DP-7 levers 
Chain: Sachs SC-40, 1/2 x 3/32" 
Chain Size: 1/2 x 3/32" 
Chainrings: 22/32/42 
Chainstay Length: Unspecified 
Colors: red/black 
Component Group: Unspecified 
Crankset: SBC Son of Strongarm, 22/32/42 teeth 
Fork Brand & Model: Rock Shox Indy XC 
Fork Crown: triple-clamp 
Fork Material: magnesium, triple-clamp crown 
Fork Rake: 1.60" 
Fork Travel: 
Frame Angles: Unspecified 
Frame Construction: TIG-welded 
Frame Tubing Material: SBC A1 Premium aluminum 
Front Brake: Dia-Compe Direct Pull 
Front Brake Lever: Dia-Compe DP-7 
Front Derailleur: Shimano STX top-swing, bottom-pull/clamp-on 35.0 mm 
Front Derailleur Type: bottom-pull/clamp-on 35.0 mm 
Handlebar: SBC aluminum 
Handlebar Extensions: Not included 
Handlebar Stem: SBC aluminum 
Head Tube Angle: Unspecified 
Headset: 1 1/8" threadless Ritchey Logic 
Headset Diameter: 1 1/8" threadless 
Hub Front: SBC aluminum quick release 
Hub Rear: Shimano STX-RC 
Hubs: Front: SBC aluminum quick release, Rear: Shimano STX-RC 
Largest Rear Cog: 30 
Num Rear Cogs: 8-speed 
Pedals: Ritchey Logic (clipless) 
Rear Brake: Dia-Compe Direct Pull 
Rear Brake Lever: Dia-Compe DP-7 
Rear Cogs: 8-speed, 11 - 30 teeth 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore LX SGS 
Rear Shock: Rock Shox Deluxe, 2.75" travel 
Rear Shock Travel: 2.75" travel 
Rim Front: Mavic 238 
Rim Rear: Mavic 238 
Rims: Mavic 238, 32-hole 
Saddle: Specialized Prolong Evolution Carbotech 
Seat Post Diameter: 27.2 mm 
Seat Tube Angle: Unspecified 
Seatpost: aluminum micro-adjust, 27.2 mm diameter 
Shift Levers: Grip Shift SRT-600 
Sizes: 15.5", 17", 18", 19", 20.5" 
Smallest Rear Cog: 11 
Spoke Brand: DT stainless steel, 1.8mm double butted 
Spoke Gauge: 1.8mm 
Spoke Holes: 32-hole 
Spoke Material: stainless steel 
Spoke Nipples: brass nipples 
Spoke Type: double butted 
Sugg Retail: 1199.99 
Tire Front: Specialized Team Control kevlar 
Tire Rear: Specialized Team Master kevlar 
Tire Size Front: 26 x 2.00" 
Tire Size Rear: 26 x 1.95" 
Tires: Front: 26 x 2.00" Specialized Team Control kevlar, Rear: 26 x 1.95" Specialized Team Master kevlar 
Top Tube Length: Unspecified 
Weight: Unspecified 
Wheelbase: Unspecified

Specialized Ground Control A1 1996
________________________________________
BB Shell Width: 73mm English 
BB Spindle Length: 107 mm 
Bicycle Type: mountain bike, front & rear suspension 
Bottom Bracket: Shimano BB-LP26, 107 mm spindle 
Brake Levers: Dia-Compe PC-3 
Brakeset: Shimano Alivio M-System brakes, Dia-Compe PC-3 levers 
Chain: Shimano CN-IG51, 1/2 x 3/32" 
Chain Size: 1/2 x 3/32" 
Chainrings: 22/32/42 
Chainstay Length: 42.9cm 
Colors: white/black 
Component Group: Shimano STX 
Crankset: Specialized Son of Strongarm, 22/32/42 teeth 
Fork Brand & Model: Rock Shox Quadra 21R 
Fork Crown: triple-clamp 
Fork Material: magnesium, triple-clamp crown 
Fork Rake: 1.50" 
Fork Travel: 
Frame Angles: 71.0 head, 73.0 seat 
Frame Construction: welded aluminum 
Frame Tubing Material: Specialized Premium A1 aluminum 
Front Brake: Shimano Alivio M-System 
Front Brake Lever: Dia-Compe PC-3 
Front Derailleur: Shimano STX, top-pull 
Front Derailleur Type: top-pull 
Handlebar: alloy 
Handlebar Extensions: Not included 
Handlebar Stem: alloy 
Head Tube Angle: 71.0 
Headset: 1 1/8" threadless Tange-Seiki alloy 
Headset Diameter: 1 1/8" threadless 
Hub Front: 
Hub Rear: 
Hubs: 
Largest Rear Cog: 28 
Num Rear Cogs: 8-speed 
Pedals: HTI steel/resin w/clips & straps 
Rear Brake: Shimano Alivio M-System 
Rear Brake Lever: Dia-Compe PC-3 
Rear Cogs: 8-speed, 11 - 28 teeth 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano STX 
Rear Shock: RST/Specialized, 1.25" travel 
Rear Shock Travel: 1.25" travel 
Rim Front: Mavic 238 
Rim Rear: Mavic 238 
Rims: Mavic 238, 32-hole 
Saddle: Specialized Prolong Evolution Sport 
Seat Post Diameter: 30.9 mm 
Seat Tube Angle: 73.0 
Seatpost: alloy micro-adjust, 30.9 mm diameter 
Shift Levers: Grip Shift SRT-600 
Sizes: 13.5", 15.5", 17", 18", 19", 20.5" 
Smallest Rear Cog: 11 
Spoke Brand: DT Competition stainless steel, 2.0mm double butted 
Spoke Gauge: 2.0mm 
Spoke Holes: 32-hole 
Spoke Material: stainless steel 
Spoke Nipples: brass nipples 
Spoke Type: double butted 
Sugg Retail: 1099.99 
Tire Front: Specialized Ground Control II 
Tire Rear: Specialized Ground Master 
Tire Size Front: 26 x 1.95" 
Tire Size Rear: 26 x 1.95" 
Tires: Front: 26 x 1.95" Specialized Ground Control II, Rear: 26 x 1.95" Specialized Ground Master 
Top Tube Length: 57.0cm 
Weight: 27.0 
Wheelbase: 107.0cm

Specialized Ground Control AIM A1 1997
________________________________________
BB Shell Width: 68mm English 
BB Spindle Length: Unspecified 
Bicycle Type: mountain bike, front & rear suspension 
Bottom Bracket: SBC sealed cartridge 
Brake Levers: Dia-Compe DP-7 
Brakeset: Dia-Compe Direct Pull brakes, Dia-Compe DP-7 levers 
Chain: Sachs SC-40, 1/2 x 3/32" 
Chain Size: 1/2 x 3/32" 
Chainrings: 22/32/42 
Chainstay Length: Unspecified 
Colors: white/black 
Component Group: Unspecified 
Crankset: SBC Son of Strongarm, 22/32/42 teeth 
Fork Brand & Model: Rock Shox Indy C 
Fork Crown: triple-clamp 
Fork Material: magnesium, triple-clamp crown 
Fork Rake: 1.60" 
Fork Travel: 
Frame Angles: Unspecified 
Frame Construction: TIG-welded 
Frame Tubing Material: SBC A1 Premium aluminum 
Front Brake: Dia-Compe Direct Pull 
Front Brake Lever: Dia-Compe DP-7 
Front Derailleur: Shimano Alivio top-swing, bottom-pull/clamp-on 35.0 mm 
Front Derailleur Type: bottom-pull/clamp-on 35.0 mm 
Handlebar: SBC aluminum 
Handlebar Extensions: Not included 
Handlebar Stem: SBC aluminum 
Head Tube Angle: Unspecified 
Headset: 1 1/8" threadless Ritchey Logic 
Headset Diameter: 1 1/8" threadless 
Hub Front: SBC aluminum quick release 
Hub Rear: Shimano Alivio 
Hubs: Front: SBC aluminum quick release, Rear: Shimano Alivio 
Largest Rear Cog: 28 
Num Rear Cogs: 7-speed 
Pedals: aluminum cage, resin body w/clips & straps 
Rear Brake: Dia-Compe Direct Pull 
Rear Brake Lever: Dia-Compe DP-7 
Rear Cogs: 7-speed, 11 - 28 teeth 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano STX 
Rear Shock: Rock Shox Deluxe, 2.75" travel 
Rear Shock Travel: 2.75" travel 
Rim Front: Mavic 238 
Rim Rear: Mavic 238 
Rims: Mavic 238, 32-hole 
Saddle: Specialized Prolong Evolution Carbotech 
Seat Post Diameter: 27.2 mm 
Seat Tube Angle: Unspecified 
Seatpost: aluminum micro-adjust, 27.2 mm diameter 
Shift Levers: Grip Shift SRT-400i 
Sizes: 15.5", 17", 18", 19", 20.5" 
Smallest Rear Cog: 11 
Spoke Brand: stainless steel, 1.8mm straight gauge 
Spoke Gauge: 1.8mm 
Spoke Holes: 32-hole 
Spoke Material: stainless steel 
Spoke Nipples: brass nipples 
Spoke Type: straight gauge 
Sugg Retail: 974.99 
Tire Front: Specialized Team Control kevlar 
Tire Rear: Specialized Team Master kevlar 
Tire Size Front: 26 x 2.00" 
Tire Size Rear: 26 x 1.95" 
Tires: Front: 26 x 2.00" Specialized Team Control kevlar, Rear: 26 x 1.95" Specialized Team Master kevlar 
Top Tube Length: Unspecified 
Weight: Unspecified 
Wheelbase: Unspecified

Info found here:

http://www.airfreetires.com/Specs/Step2.asp?Brand=Specialized

I have the 96 GC A1... Actually, just picked it up last fall and haven't been out on it yet. Need to give it a good once over to see if everything is working properly.. 
backstory, Wife and I were dropping off clothes at the good will.. guy pulls up with 2 bikes and unloads them to the back door right in front of us.. I noticed it was a specialized, so after we dumpped our clothes, I went around front and asked how much..

$25... yup.. Made my day.

PS. 1st post.. so, HELLOOO out there!


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

SLIMBOY said:


> just acquired a SPECIALIZED GROUND CONTROL A1 COMP
> its in the team red , i think its a 96 , the rear shock is by RST ?? giving about 1 1/2 inches of travel , and thats the limit of my knowledge on this one !!
> 
> anyone got any info ???
> ...


I just ran across a test of this bike in MB Action (December 1995 issue I think). I can scan it and post it if anyone's interested.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Well, I thought back on it some, and I actually recall writing inventory tags for a couple of these in anticipation of their arrival but they never showed up. So we had them on order in 96 but never received any. I know they were not a 95 model that is for sure. But my question now is was this model kind of scarce or was Specialized punishing us for some reason. I can't say I even recall seeing any around Atlanta at the time, but you would think Spec would have wanted some there what with the Olymics being there and all.

Oh, and when I say writing inventory tickets for them, I had no idea what they looked like, just that I recall writing out the long ass model name in the little spot that was available on the inventory ticket.


----------



## SLIMBOY (Oct 16, 2005)

tl1 said:


> I just ran across a test of this bike in MB Action (December 1995 issue I think). I can scan it and post it if anyone's interested.


 YES , PLEASE

desperate for any info ,

IF52 , the frame has a shop sticker on it , ANACORTES CYCLERY , WA , USA ?????


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

They were part of the 1995 and 1996 model years, designed by Horst Leitner just like the FSR was, and intended to be a more traditional looking mac-strut than the Amp B-2 design was, by moving the shock behind the seattube, and shortening the seatstays.


















I've owned a couple of them. Sold the white one without ever assembling it. Built the red one to sell to a friend who then never paid for it, stripped it apart and sold it off piecemeal.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Naw, that I don't buy at all. If they were offered in 95 we definitely would have had some through the shop at some point. Again, like I wrote before, we sold well over 100 to 200 Specialized bikes a year, and most in the mid to high end range. Stumpy FSRs yes, Ground Controls, no. And they don't appear in any way shape or form in the 95 Specialized catalogs on that german site nor are they listed in the airfreetires.com site database as a 1995 offering. If you got one in 1995 then it must have been late in the year as an early delivery for the 96 model year.


----------



## SLIMBOY (Oct 16, 2005)

over here we get the new models in september , so a 96 would be available in september 95 ???

anyone now of any decal sets for this , asked specialized this morning but they only have a generic set available nothing specific to a model


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Yeah, same over here.

Re Specialized decals, if you have enough of the original decals left, you might be able to get a good sign shop to make some for you on the computer and printed on die cut vinyl. They will actually look spot on if done correctly.

I also recall Specialized not keeping much on hand in regards to previous years model decals. Not sure why, I guess they don't figure folks will not keep the bikes long enough to need a repaint?


----------



## SLIMBOY (Oct 16, 2005)

the decals are in excellent shape , its a shame that the paint is so badly worn

i knew when i saw it that the " GROUND CONTROL " decal would be the problem 
not the word or font itself , but the big S underneath 

shall try a printshop and see what they say


----------



## auntesther (Dec 2, 2004)

I am fairly certain they are a 1996 model only...I worked in a shop in 1995 and the only fully Spec offered then was the FSR. I got a 1997 model sitting in my basement now that has an interrupted seat tube type of design and totally different. Had more like 3" of travel too and a much longer shock. They made 3 diff versions in 1996. The grey all chromo one was the low end with the RST 381l fork, the white one was the mid line version with a Quadra5 ( I think)and the red was the top shelf one...came with a Quadra 21R fork, etc.

I actually have a Feb 1996 issue of Bike here at my desk that has a review of budget fullys and the bottom end grey one is included in it.


----------



## Glow in Dark (Jan 8, 2005)

ANACORTES CYCLERY , WA , USA--Anacortes is cool small town north of Seattle on Puget Sound,


----------



## SLIMBOY (Oct 16, 2005)

so it must be a US frame , i shall have to ring the previous owner for the info on that
new that it was a US shop , she has travelled .

just one more thing  

i just read through the posts and on each of the spec lists the FRAME MATERIAL is ALUMINIUM

SO WHY IS MINE STEEL ??

done the magnet test and , yes it sticks , the cro mo sticker is a giveaway too

if i start to annoy you guys any time soon just let me know


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Yeah, that is weird. My cloudy recollection, which is supported by the specs listed above, is that A1 indicated aluminum. So the whole frame then is steel on yours?


----------



## SLIMBOY (Oct 16, 2005)

crap pic , but it tells the story ............ all steel , swingarm striped and its steel , frame held the magnet so .......

if you look at DeeEight`s red frame in the pic above ....same sticker , the white and grey i cant make out


----------



## SLIMBOY (Oct 16, 2005)

think i might have found the answer guys.... check the FRAME MATERIALS on this link....

DIRECT DRIVE CHROMOLY ....... same as the sticker says in my last pic

its not an A1 or COMP just a ........... GROUND CONTROL , period

http://www.airfreetires.com/Specs/S...nd=Specialized&Model=Ground+Control&Year=1996

still listing it as a 96 though


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Page 1 and 2 of the A1 Comp MBA test*

Specialized Ground Control A-1 Comp.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Pages 3, 4 & 5.*

Pages 3, 4 & 5.


----------



## SLIMBOY (Oct 16, 2005)

NICE ONE , thanks !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I love the line about how Specialized almost missed the party re. full suspnsion and how they continued to sell full rigid bikes. Kind of ironic seeing how so many VRC folks and otherwise are "simplifying" their rides back to full rigid.


----------



## SLIMBOY (Oct 16, 2005)

quite a good review though , considering

anyone know the RAL no. for specializeds TEAM RED

got a brother in law who is a rep for powdercoat paint , so not a problem getting any colour under the sun , as long as i got the no. 

can do a colour card match , but rather the original colour , love that RED !!!!!!


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

SLIMBOY said:


> NICE ONE , thanks !!!!!!!!!!


You're welcome. Sorry the quality is not better but I had some difficulty getting the JPGs under the MTBR size limit with good quality and don't have a lot of time to mess with them.


----------



## Leadsled70 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Is there a 98 version?*

Hello everyone, first time here! I know this is an old thread but I thought I would try anyway. I just picked up a Groung control frame on ebay and the seller said she didn't know much about it. She also said it was a 98. Can this be true? I have seen another one on ebay that had the Risse shock on it too. I really like the idea of the frame and want to make it into a XC racer, any suggestions? Thank You!

jim C


----------



## southdowner (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi  

Just got myself one of these, looking for reviews and details about them led me to this site and forum.

Couldn't get one when it came out but remember seeing it in the mags - great to see and read that bike test by the way - so always kept an eye out for one, thought it might make an interesting, sort of retro, softail xc machine?

Luckily it's almost as new, as it came out the shop, hasn't been used for years, just needs a good clean and service ... but the rear shock is a bit suss, thought it would be after reading reviews and the owner thought it might be on it's way out too, 10 years old afterall? But after cleaning it up it looks like new, so this leads me to a question -

Anyone know much about the rear shock? It's an RST unit but can't find any details about it anywhere, I wonder if it can be serviced at all (I have posted a question on here so maybe someone will have an idea) has anyone here owned the bike from new and still have any manuals, I'm wondering what the cap on the bottom of the shock is for, I removed it thinking I could get to the internals but all it revealed was a very small hole that seemed to be blocked off anyway


----------



## SLIMBOY (Oct 16, 2005)

when you say " cap " do you mean the little black rubber plug

thought that was for a rock shox type air pump , but no hole there ??

would be interested in any manuals or info myself

was gouing to strip it to refresh any oil left in there but didn`t have a pin spanner so it went down the " to do list "

have been told it was nitrogen charged as well , so may not be a good idea to open , IF there`s any left in there


----------



## Leadsled70 (Oct 17, 2006)

*ground control shock*

Yep, the shock is rebuidable. The bike I bought from ebay was in rough shape so I didn't mind taking vise grips to the shock cap instead of a pin wrench. It came right off with no marks. There is one o-ring inside and some bushings/spacer and a milky residue that was once oil! I contacted RST about what oil to use and how much but they haven't returned my e-mail yet......shocking. I am going with the Risse Astro 5 myself. I am also working with a bearing manufacturer to replace the bushings with bearings. There is a European company that makes a aluminum rear triangle but it would cost me more than the frame did. I hope someone else out there knows of some other upgrades. This is my winter project so as I do more work to it I will post any new finds or tricks.

DON'T LET YOUR DINGLE DANGLE DINGLE IN THE DIRT!! :nono:


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

The problem with this design is the shock is a stressed member of the suspension and just isn't heavy enough to take the side loading if you ride it very hard. Had one for a while, rode it a lot, rebuilt the leaky shock alot. Spin, don't mash, it'll last longer.


----------



## SLIMBOY (Oct 16, 2005)

european company , do you mean BETD ??

they do a pivot kit in metal was wondering if it would fit , 5 and 6 down

https://www.betd.co.uk/product_list.asp?CategoryID=112


----------



## southdowner (Oct 29, 2006)

Slimboy, yep, there's a hexagonal cap on the bottom of the shock that has a small rubber bit sticking out, I took this off thinking it would pull the shock apart and found a small hole, about the diameter of a spoke, but when I put something in there it only went a couple of mm's in and stopped solid, so don't know what it's for?

Ledslead70 - I've posted another question on the shock forum to see if anyone has any ideas about the shock, someone thought it might not be a good idea as it probably has some form of gas in it? but you say you've taken yours apart, any problems or is it quite simple? Mine looks in good condition but wonder if it would benefit from changing oil, if I hold it upside down the damping works fine, right way up and the first half inch of travel is loose and rough, so I thought maybe some oil missing? I'm also looking into a Risse shock but not getting any replies to emails? Also contacted SBC US to see if they had any ideas and they just passed it back to SBC UK which was a total waste of time! :madman: 

Asjeff, you also rebuilt yours so maybe I'll have a go. I can't get mine to leak at all, just a bit rough.

I got this to kind of service and restore to use as a winter training xc bike, after a few years away from MTB (well, 6+  ) I got a Heckler, great bike, lots of summer riding, but now winter mud rain and slippery rocks are here I decided to use my old 1993 rigid Specialized for a ride, thought I'd been in fight with tyson by the time I got back :lol: soneed a little bit of cushioning - tried to find a Proflex 954, I'm sure this bike existed and looked good in it's day but can't find one!?


----------



## Leadsled70 (Oct 17, 2006)

Azjeff, what oil did you put in and how much? Also what did you replace if anything? 

Slimboy, that is the company I was reffering to. I see they have the bearings for the rear triangle but they are very pricey.

It's too bad these bikes didn't take off on the market. If you swapped out the steel rear triangle and went aluminum or carbon fiber you could save some serious weight. They handle so well and are simple to set up. I am swapping parts off of my Hoo Koo E Koo and found out the BB is a 110mm and the GC is 107...bummer. Same shell size just a little longer. Anyone recommend a good ISIS BB? I have the Team Stylo cranks from truvativ. I need a 30.9 seat post too....rats! :bluefrown:


----------



## southdowner (Oct 29, 2006)

LeadSled70 - the BB, you sure it's a 107 on yours? I've had my GC in bits today and my BB has 110 stamped on it (73mm shell), the guy who sold it hasn't used for years and never had anything done on it so it's the same as it came out the shop.


----------



## southdowner (Oct 29, 2006)

Have a question that maybe someone could answer about the rear swingarm bearings?

Took the whole bike apart to clean, oil, grease etc., luckily it was easy, nothing seized :thumbsup: 

But when I reassembled the rear pivots I thought 'isn't something supposed to be moving on these?' - I'll try to explain as best I can but excuse my description/technical explanation:

They have what seems like a hard nylon bush with a metal insert, is this metal insert supposed to move/rotate in the frame/bush or is it just a load bearing part? They are very tight in the frame, I've only tried to rotate them by hand and not used any tools on them, but it would seem the swingarm just pivots on the nylon inserts against the paint/frame part? And it's the same on the main pivot - metal bolt through with bushes that just sit against the frame, again is this suppose to be tight in the bushes or rotate within them? It got me wondering because when I did the bolts on the pivots up, if you do them tight it can lock up the whole rear end, or is it just a case of you do them up just enough to get smooth movement in the swingarm, there seems to be no point at which the bolts come to a stop, on other bikes I've found that the pivot bolts are shouldered - you do them up tight and it's set, with the GC it seems you leave them a bit loose which seems odd to me?

So, anyone noticed this, the bike has been sat for 4-5 years and I'm wondering if those metal inserts need freeing up, or that's how it's supposed to be?

Thanks


----------



## SLIMBOY (Oct 16, 2005)

its exactly the same as the proflex design , what you do is put it all together and pinch the bolts up

then lift the swingarm and let it fall , tighten or loosen off until you get a slow drop

there are torque settings but this is the easiest way 

the rearmost pivots are as you described , hollow metal rod and plastic bushing

and its as simple as that , the plastic parts are a tight fit 

the s arm / s stay tighten on the metal parts and they move in the plastic bushings

dont forget to move them by hand and move them with your whole body weight on is a big difference , bolt them up and move the seat stay s arm in opposite direction and you`ll see they are fine


----------



## SLIMBOY (Oct 16, 2005)

have you removed them and cleaned them

the easiest way is to get a socket ( cant remember which size ) that you can knock the metal part out with , but make sure that it doesn`t catch on the plastic bushings

clean the plastic and the metal surfaces , where they contact and you will find they rotate a bit easier , try a bit of grease on there as well

thread on here too ( with some pics of the assembly - http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1508&highlight=ground+control


----------



## southdowner (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks, it all makes sense now :thumbsup: 

I dismantled the swingarm and cleaned and lubricated everything, got the main pivot out like you said with a socket, now that it's all back together and the wheels on it works fine and there's so little movement in the pivot areas when using the suspension anyway I can see there's no real need for complicated bearings.

I contacted SBC UK about the torque for the bolts this a.m. and I've already had a reply, impressed, as follows:

Thanks for your reply. The pivot bolt torque settings vary very slightly on the bike.

Main pivot 20 Newton's
horst link pivots 7-9 Newton's
shock bolts 12 Newton's.

Hope that helps.

Yours in cycling,

Mark (MD) Dennis 
CYTECH Level 3 Advanced Cycle Technician 
Promech CYTECH Level 3 Cycle Technician 
Customer Support 
Specialized UK Limited 

Only thing is I need to convert them to ft/lbs


----------



## Leadsled70 (Oct 17, 2006)

*bb*

Southdowner,
Where is the spindle length stamped on your BB? I pulled mine out and can't find it. It says 73mm BC 1.37x24 Shimano. Thanks!

Jim C


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Leadsled70 said:


> Azjeff, what oil did you put in and how much? Also what did you replace if anything?
> 
> Slimboy, that is the company I was reffering to. I see they have the bearings for the rear triangle but they are very pricey.
> 
> It's too bad these bikes didn't take off on the market. If you swapped out the steel rear triangle and went aluminum or carbon fiber you could save some serious weight. They handle so well and are simple to set up. I am swapping parts off of my Hoo Koo E Koo and found out the BB is a 110mm and the GC is 107...bummer. Same shell size just a little longer. Anyone recommend a good ISIS BB? I have the Team Stylo cranks from truvativ. I need a 30.9 seat post too....rats! :bluefrown:


Leadsled, I was fooling around with motorcycle fork oil, 5W and 10W I think. I'm trying to remember what that shock looks like, seems like a bushing would get sideplay and stretch a seal and leak.


----------



## southdowner (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Jim, I put it all back together yesterday ... 

I'm sure it was stamped on the spindle around the circular part, not the flat tapers, can't remember which side though? But definately 110/73, I also found this info on the Specialized website questions and faqs thingy ... I was trying to find the torque values for the swingarm at the time

Oh, and I've been told not to use ft/lbs it's too much for bike components and you'll end up breaking things, you need a wrench that'll measure in/lbs or newtons ... just gotta find one now?

And, I'll be putting up a pic of the bike soon, just gotta finish off fitting a new brake cable, set up those old LX cantis ... fiddly fun :crazy: where did I put that 3rd hand? ... and find out how to post a pic on here?

:thumbsup:


----------



## Leadsled70 (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Southdowner! I finally found it under some rust! It's slowly coming together. I have to strip the frame now and have it painted. Do you know by chance what color red specialize uses? I can't wait to get this thing together and start beating her! Thanks again!

Jim


----------



## southdowner (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Jim, 

No, don't know what the colour is ... very nice red is what I call it :lol: 

You could try contacting Specailized UK (are you in the UK?), they've been quite helpful so far, but think you have to go to the US site and select country? they have a help and support section or email the US directly?

How did you take the shock apart, put the bottom bit in a vice and twist off the top with grips? I've tried putting the top in a vice with wood to protect it and putting a large spanner on the bottom but the whole shock still shifts around. And my grumpy local bike shop wasn't interested at all!?

I've been out on mine today to the top of the downs and back....

VERY surprised how well this thing went, felt very light, accelerated easily, no knocks or squeaks, rear shock worked fine but a bit bouncy a couple of times (think it's a bit past it) and with the Q21R's up front it soaked up the bumps no problem, AND I was pleasantly surprised how good those old LX cantis work when you spend a bit of time setting them up!

Overall it's a big :thumbsup: if it hadn't of started getting dark I'd of carried on as it just wanted to keep going  

Going to post some pics in a new thread soon as I work out how, as this one gets longer my poor old 56k dail up here in the UK starts to struddle!?


----------



## Leadsled70 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Southdowner,
I actually just put the bottom part with the rubber plug in the vice and twisted the cap off with my vicegrips. It came off very easily. Thats probably why it's blown! If you don
t want to mar the finish then try using a piece of thin leather or hard rubber in between the jaws of the pliers. I am just going to replace the rear shock when I get the money. I don't know how much fluid or the exact type to fill it. I suppose I could try the bike shop but they usually have punk kids that only know how to break'em and not fix'em! I just found out the BB off of my Hoo Koo E Koo is 113mm, I can't catch a break. I wonder if it would still work ok in the GC. I am from New York, in the Hudson Valley. Plenty of great riding and mountains here! Good Luck!

Jim C


----------



## southdowner (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah Jim, I'd use that BB, if the shell is the same size then your only talking about 1.5 mm extra on the axle each side, only a small change in chain alignment and when you consider how much a chain flexes from side to side anyway ... ?

I'll get a risse racing shock eventually, but the rst one isn't too bad at the moment, just think it's missing a bit of oil

My LBS is mainly run by the owner who's only interest is taking your cash, everytime I go in there it's like your interupting him from something important :madmax: only go for emergency stuff and now I get everything mail order

I'm on the south coast UK, mainly rolling hills but with technical ups and downs between them, always envious of what we see in the magazines of what you've got over there, you can jump in your car and go ride some wonderful places 

Btw, here it is if you haven't seen it yet









Good luck with your build and enjoy :thumbsup:

Gav


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Yeah, who needs bikes when you can fondle a pile of tires.


I know I do.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> you should post this on the 29er forum. do it and i buy you a beer.


Haha! Sure. 26'ers rule b!tches!


----------



## fanaticnole (May 27, 2011)

*I just bought 2 of the same bike!*

I lucked into a deal on 2 of these bikes, barely riden, in mint condition! They were garaged after the guy who bought them moved to Hawaii shortly after and left them with his sisters. The only thing is that the shocks
are completely dead on one and going dead on another. Obvioulsy replacing them with originals is not an option but have you had this same thing happen and what did you do to replace it?

Even with the shocks gone, they ride like a dream and I just love them! $1000 bikes for $150 each-what a steal!

I'll post pictures later if anyone is interested...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

There's only one good type of GC, and its not the bike.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> There's only one good type of GC, and its not the bike.


you should post this on the 29er forum. do it and i buy you a beer.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, who needs bikes when you can fondle a pile of tires.


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

KDXdog said:


> ...The 2.5s extremes were a lot of fun! Simple suspension!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The 2.5s are indeed pretty awesome


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

I've not thought too much about the GC Extremes, the but the regular GC's are still my favorite all time tire and I'm still wearing a black arm band for mourning since they stopped being made.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

pinguwin said:


> I've not thought too much about the GC Extremes, the but the regular GC's are still my favorite all time tire and I'm still wearing a black arm band for mourning since they stopped being made.


Never rode them , but I just took a nice pair to the local Co-op as they were wire bead and 1.95.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

The 1.95 extremes have (had) smaller knobs on the edges, and wore quickly, didn't handle corners as well as the originals. The originals GC (kevlar) are my all time favs also.

The 2.5s extremes were a lot of fun! Simple suspension!


----------

